# Are you sick of lighters that don't work?



## TheLighterGuy (Jan 13, 2006)

About 8 years ago I began smoking cigars. (Back in the Boom) Remember when you paid top dollar for not only cigars but for torch lighters? Then if you were lucky a week later the lighter simply stop working. We found many answers for this. I'm not going to drop the name of my company. I don't think it would be ethical to do here, but I can help you determan if that lighter can be fixed or if it's truly broken. These are simple things to do to tell if the lighter can be replaired or not.

Here are just a few; 

1. bleed the lighter until it's total empty. Make sure the lighter valve is pointing down. (Do not attempt this while the flame is lit.)sometimes you have to shake the lighter as you empty it. 

2. Refill with triple refined butane. This may take two or three shots to totally fill it. (remember cold butane won't light so give it a few minutes before you try to light the lighter again.

3. turn your flame level to the (-) sign on your lighter. (Generally as your lighter gets low on butane you have to adjust the level higher)

4. make sure you have a spark. This should be shooting to the burner(s). You will see it coming from that small wire inside the lighter.

5. if you still don't have a flame make sure your burners are clean. Sometimes they get built up with tar from cigars. You can use a small wire brush to clean them.

Most issues can be fixed by you at home. If you need help I would be glad to do what I can from here. PLEASE NEVER USE ANOTHER LIGHTER TO LIGHT THE LIGHTER YOUR WORKING ON. THE CONSEQUENCES COULD BE DRASTIC.

The Lighter Guy


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Very helpful post TLG. I've taken good care of my original Blazer, used only Vector fuel and it has been working great for must be going on 8 or 9 years now.


----------



## palm55 (Jan 5, 2006)

If the Bic doesn't have the horsepower, I generally resort to one of those foot-long fireplace matches... Works great, and they're 50 for a buck at the dollar store!


----------



## Charles (Sep 28, 2005)

I guess that I am one of the fortunate few who have not experienced too much trouble with their torches. It took a few tries for me to figure out how to fill it properly and to let it sit for a few minutes before trying to light, but I now have two that aren't giving me any trouble at the moment.


----------



## Roger Miller" (Apr 15, 2004)

Ok, yeah, i *hate* torch lighters. I mean i use them, but they ALL eventually die. With life spans measuing in months at best.

The spark is fine, the burners are clean, and still they will not light. My most recent casualty wont even allow gas to flow. It's full, press the valve lever, and nothing, nada, zip. Can't hear a thing.

I think they are finicky beyond belief. I believe it all has to do with the fuel line clogging. I use triple, quadruple, quintuple, what ever is best available.

_____
rm


----------



## Churchlady (Jan 22, 2004)

Matches!! except in the rain, they're always reliable!


----------



## bigALemos (Jun 1, 2005)

or you could just buy a st. dupont,then you'll never have to worry about it ever again.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Or buy an el cheapo for $6 and it has lasted about 10 months, so far.  


:ms NCRM


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

NCRadioMan said:


> Or buy an el cheapo for $6 and it has lasted about 10 months, so far.
> 
> :ms NCRM


:tpd:


----------



## raisin (Dec 3, 2005)

Four bucks at Quick check and refillable! Like the Havanna Cutter, if it ever dissapoints, you don't feel quilty giving it the toss.


----------



## MikeP (Jan 12, 2006)

It may seem archaic but I like the reliability of a good old fashioned wooden match. I also like that they force me to take my time lighting the cigar - usually two or three matches (I am using regular sized matches, not the big ones) and I am forced to light it slowly and carefully. I've used a kitchen torch in the past - I might have well held a blow torch a few inches from my face. Too hot IMO. A proper light is important.


----------



## KnightKrusher (Jan 4, 2006)

Well you know no matter how much you pay for a lighter,it seems that after a while they stop working . I have 5 Colibri lighters price from 65 to 120 dollars and only one of them is still working. My son got me a Prometheus lighter 4 years ago and it stop working in 11 months. I have used some of the cheaper lighters and they have worked for 6 to 15 months . Matches are the one thing that always works however the wooden one that I like to use are a bit much to carry around. Tell Me about this st dupont, where are they sold and so no.


----------



## palm55 (Jan 5, 2006)

Unless you have the flame right into the sum'bitch, what does it matter what fuel you use???

Toast it gently from beneath, get a good ash ring going, and you've got a good smoke!!! A $30 Burnz-All and fuel tank from Home Depot get's you about 2,050 lights... How does the Colibri stack up!?

OKAY... I'm done venting... SO... How's the weather out there!!??


----------



## SlimDiesel (Apr 13, 2005)

I got a couple fine torch lighters but for some reason I always use my cheapo $5 gas station torch. I've had that POS for a good 2 years and I've treated it like well a POS. Although I am currently going for the freebie matches from my local B&M.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

I bought a couple of cheapo Nibo's from BH... one works and one doesn't. I (very happily) gave up on dysfuntional torches after CHRISTmas since my awesome step-son (ENUB on the forum) bought me the NRA model brushed stainless Zippo I had on my wish list.

I though about waiting and getting a Blazer insert for it.... BAH!!!!

I threw some Ronson in it and you know what?? You light it, let it burn for a couple of seconds and then light your cigar and I never taste a thing. Works everytime, super cheap to refill, refills last a long time and there is just no beating that good old classic style... makes me feel like twenty sumpthing years ago back in the navy with my Marlboro's

:2


----------



## LT Rich (Sep 7, 2005)

Franksmith said:


> I bought a couple of cheapo Nibo's from BH... one works and one doesn't. I (very happily) gave up on dysfuntional torches after CHRISTmas since my awesome step-son (ENUB on the forum) bought me the NRA model brushed stainless Zippo I had on my wish list.
> 
> I though about waiting and getting a Blazer insert for it.... BAH!!!!
> 
> ...


:tpd: I use the ol' zippo every time. Never have any problems with taste or anything. It allows you to light the cigar slowely and enjoy all the flavors of the cigar as it first lights.

LT :gn


----------



## SFCEd (Jun 19, 2004)

LT Rich said:


> :tpd: I use the ol' zippo every time. Never have any problems with taste or anything. It allows you to light the cigar slowely and enjoy all the flavors of the cigar as it first lights.
> 
> LT :gn


I used my zippo a lot and I think it does affect the taste of the cigar initially, but it's better than nothing huh? I do have a colibri butane lighter that I have used for about three years and I only had problems when I used Ronson's fuel, now I only use King's butane and my lighter works like it did the first day.


----------



## jackmoe (Jun 11, 2004)

I have a couple of Colibri Firebirds that have been flawless. I think those are built simply and therefore are a bit more robust. Less going on so less to go wrong. Everyone I hear constantly bitching about the Colibris are using the pricey ones which do seem to be a bit more finicky.


----------



## fischej (Nov 28, 2005)

jackmoe said:


> I have a couple of Colibri Firebirds that have been flawless.


This has been bugging me too. I have a Colibri Firebird as well, but it seems to run out of fuel every two to three cigars. Should last longer, right? The other thing is I can never tell when it's full. I put the butane filler into the lighter and press and then...nothing. Isn't it supposed to "backflow" when it's full? Mine sure doesn't. But it doesn't seem to matter if I hold it down for 5 seconds or 60. I've also tried a bunch of quick presses, but I still can't seem to get the thing full. I'm using Purilite brand butane.


----------



## Aaron (Nov 28, 2005)

TheLighterGuy said:


> About 8 years ago I began smoking cigars. (Back in the Boom) Remember when you paid top dollar for not only cigars but for torch lighters? Then if you were lucky a week later the lighter simply stop working. We found many answers for this. I'm not going to drop the name of my company. I don't think it would be ethical to do here, but I can help you determan if that lighter can be fixed or if it's truly broken. These are simple things to do to tell if the lighter can be replaired or not.


First, TLG, welcome to the Jungle. I've seen your website and wondered WHY you weren't here already. I've used your tips and gotten my Z-Plus insert to work on my US Navy Zippo. I love the feel of the classic Zippo but for about the first month of my Z-Plus I was about to give up. Then I followed your "recipe" to the letter and now it's reliable. My Colibri Firebrand is hopeless, though, and not worth the $ to have it repaired.

Looking forward to more of your wisdom in the Jungle.

Seems we've got mavens on humidification, others on making humi's, others on where to buy, etc. The more experts, the better the Jungle.


----------



## TheLighterGuy (Jan 13, 2006)

thanks for the reply Aaron. If there is anything else I can help you with lighter, or humidors just let me know. I'm glad so many people could benifit from the few hints I left. 

Best wishes,

The Lighter Guy


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

Does anybody use the butane torch insert for Zippos? I got a cool zippo for Christmas and it came with the torch insert. I would love to be able to carry it with me but trying to get it to light is a sysiphean task.

I tried cleaning the burner with compressed air, purging and refilling and I still don't get anything reliable. It is definitely sparking though. 

Just curious if I need to go back to my standard and slightly less cool looking torch, or if there is something I can do to make this work.


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

D. Generate said:


> Just curious if I need to go back to my standard and slightly less cool looking torch, or if there is something I can do to make this work.


Wierd ... my wife has one and its been really reliable, better than any other jet lighter I've used.

Can you smell/hear the butane coming out? Did you turn it up all the way?

Possibly got a lemon .... is it the Z+ insert?


----------



## palm55 (Jan 5, 2006)

This thread is great! Lighters are a PERFECT example of Art versus Functionality!

Actually, I have no less than FOUR very sepcialized cigar lighters in my collection:

1. BIC -- If ringe gauge is 48 or below, this is my mainstay. I can't refill them, nor do I wish to at 99 cents a pop.

2. FIREPLACE LIGHTER -- I get these 12-inch long things at the dollar store to light logs in the fireplace... And they make super-dandy cigar lighters, as well! (though I do NOT use this device at social functions, as it seems to draw undue attention).

3. FIREPLACE MATCHES -- Again, a dollar-store purchase, I use these foot-long matches partly for their charismatic effect, and partly because they just work!

4. BUTANE TORCH -- I bought this thing because I need a torch to do some pipe-sweating in close-quarters. It does that well! But it's also a very dandy device for stoking up the 50+ stogies!!! Piezio ignition... Set it on auto... Burn the sum'bitch, and get on with the smoke! (this is one that I also refrain from using diring social functions).

Onward and Forward!!!


----------



## TypeO- (Jan 4, 2006)

As with cigars, a higher price doesn't necessarily mean a better product. I spent about sixty bucks on a Prometheus torch. It is the biggest piece of :BS I have ever bought. It was immediately apparent that it burned through fuel way too fast. Shortly after purchase, it started acting finicky. The lighter would not produce a constant steady flame, as if the lighter were running out of fuel. No amount of bleeding or adjustment remedied the problems. Then, suddenly, it quit working altogether. My local B&M told me that he can repair most lighters. I had planned on taking the lighter to him to look at. Prior to leaving for his shop, I thought I'd clean up the lighter. I took a Q-tip to the clear fluid level window, then heard the the hiss of gas escaping. The cheap window had cracked under minimal pressure of a soft cotton-tip. Needless to say, I will never buy a Prometheus lighter again.

I received a Colibri for Christmas. No problems so far. Half the price of the aforementioned piece of junk. Instead of having my B&M fix the Prometheus, I purchased another Colibri. I think I'll stick with Colibri for now.


----------



## bullitt (Jan 2, 2006)

I have a Zplus insert for my zippo. I've noticed that i usually have to press the igniter two times to get it to light and after i'm done with it i lift my thumb off the switch and it keeps burning for 3 or 4 seconds, it just doesn't cut out right away... any one else have this problem?


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

SeanGAR said:


> Wierd ... my wife has one and its been really reliable, better than any other jet lighter I've used.
> 
> Can you smell/hear the butane coming out? Did you turn it up all the way?
> 
> Possibly got a lemon .... is it the Z+ insert?


I was hoping to hear that I probably had a bum one. I really would like to be able to use this zippo. I'm not sure if mine is the real Z+ or not. There aren't any markings on it. I'll go pick up another one at the smoke shop because I know he has Z+ inserts.


----------



## TypeO- (Jan 4, 2006)

palm55 said:


> Actually, I have no less than FOUR very sepcialized cigar lighters in my collection


Palm - a buddy gave me a Bernzomatic utility lighter. Check it out here.

My friend picked up a three pack at Sam's. They go for about $10.50 for the three pack. It's the coolest lighter I've seen. It's good for lighting barbeques, candles, fireplaces, and just about anything else. It has a nice little torch flame and is refillable.


----------



## palm55 (Jan 5, 2006)

TypeO- said:


> Palm - a buddy gave me a Bernzomatic utility lighter. Check it out here.
> 
> My friend picked up a three pack at Sam's. They go for about $10.50 for the three pack. It's the coolest lighter I've seen. It's good for lighting barbeques, candles, fireplaces, and just about anything else. It has a nice little torch flame and is refillable.


NOW we're talkin' O-TYPE!!!

ANytime you can light the barbecue, light the fire, and light your cigar, you're talking some functionality!!!

Granted... I'm just a stupid ape... But I figure I'd rather trade my coconuts for good smokes rather than fidgeting over a means of stoking them!

Onward and forward!!!


----------



## The Prince (Apr 9, 2005)

TheLighterGuy said:


> Are you sick of lighters that don't work?


I was, until I started using Bic's. I don't have any problems anymore. Except when the fuel runs out.


----------



## Aaron (Nov 28, 2005)

D. Generate said:


> Does anybody use the butane torch insert for Zippos? I got a cool zippo for Christmas and it came with the torch insert. I would love to be able to carry it with me but trying to get it to light is a sysiphean task.
> 
> I tried cleaning the burner with compressed air, purging and refilling and I still don't get anything reliable. It is definitely sparking though.
> 
> Just curious if I need to go back to my standard and slightly less cool looking torch, or if there is something I can do to make this work.


I have the *Z-Plus* insert for my Zippo--chrome with raised gold US Navy emblem--just LOVE the heft and feel of the classic Zippo! I bought my Z-Plus and my Zippo on EBAY. Someday, I'd like to get the flip side engraved with the outline of the ship my father-in-law served on during the WWII battle of Okinawa. I'd like to get another, similar Zippo with the US Navy emblem on one side and the outline of my grandfather's ship on it. There are places that have the emblem or the engraving, but nobody really does both. Someone suggested to me a simple workaround... just buying the lighters with the ships on them, buying raised-USN emblem lighters and then taking them to a jeweler to remove the emblems and affix them as I want.

The insert was flaky for about two rounds of butane UNTIL I flushed it and did *all* the steps *TheLighterGuy* suggested at the start of this post. Now it's 100% reliable and lasts long. I'm a happy herfer. :w

My "workbench" below:


----------



## Txdawg (Sep 9, 2005)

Great thread....sometimes as a guy I like things....and a nice lighter is one of those things....you may not need it but it looks good! Well, I have tried a few torch lighters and have finally just about given up. They just don't last long enough and I have trouble getting them to even accept more butane. If I'm outside in the garage etc. I just use the long lighter you have for a fireplace or grill. Other than that, it's wooden matches for me. My only problem is if I decide to smoke while golfing.....for some reason it's always wingy on a golf course (wind in your face of course). I may try one of those cheapo torches next.....if it quits pitch it.


----------



## Shaggy17sc (Mar 10, 2005)

i guess this kinda fits here, not quiet but almost.

I was just wondering how windproof the Z-Plus inserts are?
My torch i have now does not stand up to any wind at all. I had one i paid 5$for from a convienince store a while that i could light a cigg at 120 mph in the car with all the windows down. can the Zplus do that?


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Yay! A Subject I really enjoy! Lighters.

I have quite a few but I have 2 that I use religiously and they have yet to give me any problems. 

The first is my trusty Colibri Metro Torch. A lot of people have problems with Colibri but fortunately I never have. I've had my Colibri for well over a year and it has been nothing but wonderful thus far. I would recommend Colibri to anyone.

My second most favorite lighter is My Atoll Robusto lighter. It is a "soft flame" lighter but it works very very well on cigars. I liked it so much after I got it that I sent one to MoTheMan for one of his secret Santa Gifts. I think I got him the Ostrich Skin one... number 2 


I love lighters and I would HIGHLY recommend an Atoll lighter. Beautiful craftsmanship. They come in Crocodile, Ostrich, Regular Leather, Snakeskin, and I think eel or something. Just gorgeous!


----------



## eschickli (Jan 29, 2006)

I've Had My Porsche Designs PD4 lighter for the past year, its worked flawlessly and its a work of art to boot. Hope it will hold up for many more years!


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

LasciviousXXX said:


> They come in Crocodile, Ostrich, Regular Leather, Snakeskin, and I think eel or something. Just gorgeous!


Any vegan ones?


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

D. Generate said:


> Any vegan ones?


They do have table lighters as well and one of them appears to be a non animal product. Its called Rugato material. It appears rubbery in texture.

Also they have different dead animals for the table lighters. 
Sierra Colored Leather
Italian Distressed leather
Lizard Pressed Skin
Beluga Caviar skin
And your regular Croc

They're very good lighters though, ask Mo!


----------



## t'kay (Jan 30, 2005)

Do they come in hot pink snakeskin? Dang, i was hoping. I want one to match my flask!


----------



## FrankB (Aug 1, 2003)

Have 2 el cheapos, one firebird torch with the clear reservoir and one tiger. Both about 3 years old and still working reliably, although the tiger goes through fuel at a prodigious rate.I did use the davidoff 4 inch cedar matches which were pretty cool but expensive. Not available where I live now. Frank B


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

Just got done reading through this thread.. Ive got 2 nibo lighters, and neither one of them light. The both have spark, and gas is flowing, and I cleaned the heads... Dunno what to do next.... Good thing I have a good stock of wooden matches.
Scott


----------



## TypeO- (Jan 4, 2006)

Well crap! My Colibri that has gone strong since I got it for Christmas just died on me. No spark. I'm starting to feel like torch lighters are the biggest racket going on. While some people seem to have luck with them, others like me don't. My $60 Prometheus dies on me in less than two months, now the $40 Colibri in less than two. Anybody thinking "class-action?"


----------

